# ما هي طريقة تغيير زيت القير الاتوماتك بالسياره ؟



## شكرا لكم 12 (23 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .

هل من طريقه معينه لتغيير زيت القير الاتوماتك بالسياره ؟

وذلك من اجل : تغيير كامل زيت القير وحتى 
الموجود بما يسمى : محول العزوم او التورك .

بانتظار ردكم , جزاكم الله خيرا .*


----------



## مهندس غرام ولحام (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
لتغير زيت الاوتومتيك باجيربوكس يجب اخراج كل الزيت الموجود داخل الجربوكس وهنالك طريقة متبعة ولكن بها خطاء وهي تغير الزيت عن طريق ضبة الزيت (مسمار يوجد اسفل اجربوكس لخروج الزيت) فقط ولكن يفضل تغير الزيت ومصفى زيت الاوتومتيك وذلك بوضع العصى(التعشيقه) الاوتومتيكية في وضعية n حتى يتفرغ الزيت حتى الموجود بالمصفى لان مصفى الاوتومتيك تحمل بداخلها نصف لتر من زيت الاوتومتيك.


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (23 أبريل 2009)

مهندس غرام ولحام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لتغير زيت الاوتومتيك باجيربوكس يجب اخراج كل الزيت الموجود داخل الجربوكس وهنالك طريقة متبعة ولكن بها خطاء وهي تغير الزيت عن طريق ضبة الزيت (مسمار يوجد اسفل اجربوكس لخروج الزيت) فقط ولكن يفضل تغير الزيت ومصفى زيت الاوتومتيك وذلك بوضع العصى(التعشيقه) الاوتومتيكية في وضعية n حتى يتفرغ الزيت حتى الموجود بالمصفى لان مصفى الاوتومتيك تحمل بداخلها نصف لتر من زيت الاوتومتيك.



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله .

طيب واذا قير السياره نوعه لايوجد به فلتر ...

الان هل بهذه الطريقه يتم تصريف كامل زيت القير ؟

حسب معرفتي لا .. ولربما النصف او حتى اقل ..

السؤال : هل من طريقه صحيحه لتغيير كامل زيت القير الاتوماتك ؟

مع خالص الشكر .


----------

